# How can I purchase a grave in Palmerstown Cemetery Dublin



## ann15 (21 Jul 2010)

Anyone know how I can go about purchasing a grave in Palmerstown Cemetery. Was thinking of placing ad in the Buy and Sell. See if someone that has previously purchased was willing to sell. Not sure if this would cause me trouble. Be great to hear from someone that has purchased this way.


----------



## Ash 22 (21 Jul 2010)

I suppose you approach the local council or the local priest will give you details. Just thinking if someone has a grave already purchased they'd hardly be likely to sell it again.


----------



## venice (21 Jul 2010)

I think this site maybe of some help http://www.thepropertypin.com


----------



## sam h (22 Jul 2010)

Try contacting them.  Unless they have some policy on who they sell to (some smaller graveyards will only sell when a person has passed away), you should be able to buy directly from them:

*Palmerstown Cemetery
*Kennelsfort Road,
Palmerstown,
Dublin 20.
*P:* + 353 (0) 1 4592288
*F: *+ 353 (0) 1 4592423
*E: *palmerstowncemetery@glasnevintrust.ie

Just hope its not a Christmas pressie for someone (I actually heard of a couple who decided to buy a grave for each other for xmas.....beside each other)

If they can sell direct, contact an undertaker who should be able to give you some advice.


----------

